# Ferret phantom pregnancy



## Adam3 (Jul 15, 2021)

Hi I was wondering when can you breed a ferret that is in phantom pregnancy do you have to wait or can you breed straight away ?


----------



## Squirrel Small paws (Aug 16, 2021)

Hi you should be able to breed straight away , from my experience once they return to normal mine came straight back into season again .
I had this with one of my girls, although I didn't breed her I had her jabbed again.
Good luck


----------

